# speedo gear help



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

so i calculated the number of teeth i need for my turbo 350 in my 1970 lemans. 
9 drive teethX 3.73X 759.05 tire rpm/ 1001= 25.45 driven teeth. so i would need a speedo gear with 26 teeth. but for a turbo 350 trans the teeth count goes from 22-34 teeth there isnt a 26 tooth speedo gear besides in a 2004r transmission. so what should i do?


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

*3.23 rear axle gear not 3.11


----------

